# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  it finishes in 30 decenber

## kirsty_g

family affairs finishes on the 30 december

----------


## i_luv_dennis

aww im so going to miss watching it

----------


## amyle

its rubbish anyway !!!

----------


## dragoneye454

Yeah, I don't like it.
My sister watches it every night on the only tv in the house and it drives me crazy.
No offense to people who like it

----------


## Chris_2k11

All you FA fans will have to start tuning into channel 4 at half 6 from now on then   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bryan

> All you FA fans will have to start tuning into channel 4 at half 6 from now on then


id rather watch paint dry   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bryan

> its rubbish anyway !!!


just because YOU dont like it, dosent mean to say that 2million+ people dont.

its put on at a bad time - becuase people are coming home from work, cooking tea, putting kids to bed and watching the news... 

its always been in the same league as the top 3 and should have been given a better time... 

i for one will be very sad to see it go...and what will it be replaced with? an extended news? repeats of programmes? or a new soap that no-one will be intrested in? they might aswell just keep family affairs!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> id rather watch paint dry


How dare you!  :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

> How dare you!


had visions of you saying that in a Max n Paddy tone of voice!   :Lol:

----------


## jannine191

Hollyoaks is ace !!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Hollyoaks is ace !!


Here here!   :Cheer:

----------


## bakedbean

> Hollyoaks is ace !!


I WOULD PREFER TO WATCH THE NEWS BORING

BYE BYE FAMILY AFFAIRS I WILL MISS IT FOR EVER FRIDAY 30TH WILL BE A SAD DAY. I AM GONNA START TAPING THE FINAL WEEKS OF FAMILY AFFAIRS TO LOOK BACK ON!!!!

----------


## Debs

> I WOULD PREFER TO WATCH THE NEWS BORING
>  !


 
 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

take that back hollyoaks is fab LOL

----------


## bakedbean

I Will Admit I Used To Watch It But I Never Enjoyed It As Much As Family Affairs. Hollyoaks Only Intresting Storylines Have Been The Andy Rape And Justin Racist Storyline. Where As Family Affairs Has Got Much Stronger Charecters Like Pete And Eilleen And They Have Some Great Storylines Like The Costellos And The Child Molestring Storyline

----------


## Debs

> I Will Admit I Used To Watch It But I Never Enjoyed It As Much As Family Affairs. Hollyoaks Only Intresting Storylines Have Been The Andy Rape And Justin Racist Storyline. Where As Family Affairs Has Got Much Stronger Charecters Like Pete And Eilleen And They Have Some Great Storylines Like The Costellos And The Child Molestring Storyline


 

i started to watch family affairs and actually really liked it but it on at the same time as hollyoaks so cant watch it

----------


## Bryan

> i started to watch family affairs and actually really liked it but it on at the same time as hollyoaks so cant watch it


are you in possesion of a vcr?   :Lol:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ok so thats when its going to end but how? surely they can't just leave it in mid air?can they?

----------


## Jemma

> ok so thats when its going to end but how? surely they can't just leave it in mid air?can they?


All the spoilers I've seen don't look very interesting like Mel coming back, Yasmin getting together with that vicar bloke and Katie sleeping with Rex but I agree they have to do something really big to finish it. If it's going it might as well be with a bang, like the whole street blows up or something lol. I'd be really disappointed if nothing much happened...

----------


## Abi

I watch FA every now and again. I must admit, it is pretty good, i'll miss it when it finishes, as its something to have on in the backgrund when your on the internet or something. I sometimes watch Hollyoaks, and i dont think its as good as FA. Its all too young, i dont think they've got the mix of old and young stories yet. Once they do, it should be good. Thats just my opinion though, so dont shoot me cause of it!

----------


## DancingQueen

yeah it is, it is my favourite soap

----------


## Bryan

i think the best way is to tie up loose ends, so we dont have any questions to be asked...if every storyline is ended and we feel as tough its come to a natural conclusion then ill be happy.

----------


## bakedbean

Id like there to be a huge cliffhanger

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

The cast of Hollyoaks need acting lessons  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bakedbean

> The cast of Hollyoaks need acting lessons


They also need good storylines and better writers

----------


## Chris_2k11

> They also need good storylines and better writers


I think some of the storylines in Hollyoaks are quite good actually   :Smile:  Although I do tend to agree about the writers.

----------


## Bryan

i think that becuase its only a "kids show" they dont think its worth the hassle

----------


## bakedbean

It would be good if they made more intresting charecters and not make them all comedy! Ok so Andy is not and i know they deal with serious issues it would just be better if they had more drama

----------

